# Nombres de personajes literarios: grafía, pronunciación y otros aspectos



## MOMO2

Hola.
En España compré unos libros de la serie de Geronimo Stilton. (Es un ratón periodista)

Recuerdo haber conocido a unos españoles que se llamaban Gerónimo con tilde. Nunca vi sus nombres escritos pero recuerdo que el nombre era esdrújulo.

El ratón Stilton se llama Gerónimo o Geronimo?


Si se llama Gerónimo ¿por qué no le ponen tilde? ¿Para hacerse los guiris o qué?

Gracias


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Al parecer la autora es italiana, y así le puso al ratón. 

Antes era común castellanizar los nombres propios, pero ya no.

Sin embargo, el nombre de los amigos si se ha castellanizado, me imagino que para que los niños lo entiendan (y para cada traducción cambiaron el nombre de los personajes).


----------



## MOMO2

ToñoTorreón said:


> Al parecer la autora es italiana, y así le puso al ratón.
> 
> Antes era común castellanizar los nombres propios, pero ya no.


 
Ya sé que la autora es italiana, pero en la traducción han cambiado varios nombres, claro para castellanizarlos que me parece muy normal, pero si escriben Geronimo, no se castellaniza pero se lee de manera ridícula, o mejor ridicula. 

Además es un libro para niños. Se les confunden las ideas así. Sobre tildes digo.


----------



## Pinairun

En español, el nombre es con jota: Jerónimo.

En inglés: Jerome.

Y en el caso del personaje ratonil, unas veces aparece con y otras sin acento. No sé a qué se debe. 
Su creadora es la italiana Elisabetta Dami, quizá por eso el nombre del personaje se mantiene como ella lo creó: Geronimo.


----------



## MOMO2

Pinairun said:


> En español, el nombre es con jota: Jerónimo.
> 
> En inglés: Jerome.
> 
> Y en el caso del personaje ratonil, unas veces aparece con y otras sin acento. No sé a qué se debe.
> Su creadora es la italiana Elisabetta Dami, quizá por eso el nombre del personaje se mantiene como ella lo creó: Geronimo.


 
En español es tanto con J como con G. Lo averigüé antes de empezar el hilo. Yo encontré por ejemplo esto 
Y esto
Y, como ves, todo es español.


----------



## Namarne

MOMO2 said:


> En español es tanto con J como con G. Lo averigüé antes de empezar el hilo.


Pero no al 50%, Momo.  Para el caso concreto que tú preguntas, de haberse traducido al español el nombre del ratoncito, habría sido *Jerónimo*, con jota y tilde en la primera o. Esa ge delata tanto como la falta de acento que el nombre se ha dejado en italiano.
Por cierto, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con esto: 


MOMO2 said:


> Además es un libro para niños. Se les confunden las ideas así. Sobre tildes digo.


 (Y sobre ges y jotas).


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Jerónimo* viene del latín *Ierónimus*, es un cultismo eclesiástico que sigue las regla de derivación de estos términos perfectamente. No cabe la _ge_. Si se usa es por el caos gráfico de las lenguas romances hasta el s.XVIII cuando se empezaron a normativizar con criterios estables, proceso que todavía no ha terminado.


----------



## Christies

Que yo sepa, los nombres de los personajes literarios no deben traducirse nunca (a excepción de personajes históricos).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Gerónimo en español es una _grafía arcaizante_, fruto de un caos en la _fijación gráfica de las fricativas_. Para el sonido [*x*] bailaron _jota_, _equis_, _ge_ e incluso _i_.


----------



## Namarne

Christies said:


> Que yo sepa, los nombres de los personajes literarios no deben traducirse nunca (a excepción de personajes históricos).


Nunca es mucho decir, en mi opinión. Si hay un buen motivo, como en este caso... En la literatura infantil es más habitual (tenemos a la célebre Alicia, por buscar un ejemplo fácil). 

Saludos.


----------



## Christies

XiaoRoel said:


> Gerónimo en español es una _grafía arcaizante_, fruto de un caos en la _fijación gráfica de las fricativas_. Para el sonido [*x*] bailaron _jota_, _equis_, _ge_ e incluso _i_.


 
Eso explicaría también la subsistencia del apellido "Giménez".



Namarne said:


> Nunca es mucho decir, en mi opinión. Si hay un buen motivo, como en este caso... En la literatura infantil es más habitual (tenemos a la célebre Alicia, por buscar un ejemplo fácil).
> 
> Saludos.


 
Mmmm... Supongo que me he excedido con "nunca".


----------



## Azucenas

Christies said:


> Que yo sepa, los nombres de los personajes literarios no deben traducirse nunca (a excepción de personajes históricos).


 

La realidad dice cosas contarias, por ejemplo:

Cristoforo Colombo -> Cristóbal Colón
...


----------



## Christies

Christies said:


> Que yo sepa, los nombres de los personajes literarios no deben traducirse nunca (*a excepción de personajes históricos)*.





Azucenas said:


> Cristoforo Colombo -> Cristóbal Colón


 Personaje histórico.


----------



## MOMO2

Gracias. 
1. Pido disculpa a todos porque parece que apenas se entendió mi pregunta.
2. Gracias a Namarne por su explicación. Es la respuesta a mi pregunta poco clara.
3. Podría estar yo equivocada otra vez pero si, como muchos entre ustedes dicen, el nombre se mantuvo en italiano, yo contesto que así no es por una razón muy sencilla: los españoles no saben pronunciar la G de Geronimo y lo pronuncian como si estuviera escrito Jerónimo. (Para eso más valdría haberlo traducido ...) 

... Sueño con un mundo en que el ratón se llame Jerónimo Estilton, olé


----------



## ManPaisa

MOMO2 said:


> ... Sueño con un mundo en que el ratón se llame Jerónimo Estilton, olé


Mejor _Jerónimo Estíltez_ .  
Es que la terminación _on _no es propia de los apellidos españoles.


----------



## hosec

Estoy con Momo2. A mí me produce bastante rechazo ver escrito _Geronimo_ y leer con mi hija _Jerónimo._

Salud


----------



## Pinairun

hosec said:


> Estoy con Momo2. A mí me produce bastante rechazo ver escrito _Geronimo_ y leer con mi hija _Jerónimo._
> 
> Salud


 
Todo es cuestión de cómo se instala entre los lectores el nombre de los personajes; porque ¿cómo llamáis a P*e*ter Pan? ¿Peter Pan, P*í*ter Pan o Pedro Pan?


----------



## MOMO2

Christies said:


> Que yo sepa, los nombres de los personajes literarios no deben traducirse nunca (a excepción de personajes históricos).


 


Azucenas said:


> La realidad dice cosas contarias, por ejemplo:
> 
> Cristoforo Colombo -> Cristóbal Colón
> ...


 
@Christies

Pinocchio - Pinocho
Jonathan Livingston (gull) - Juan Salvador (gaviota)

son dos de los miles de personajes que tienen su nombre castellanizado. No son personajes históricos. O ¿entendí mal lo que dijiste?


----------



## ManPaisa

MOMO2 said:


> son dos de los miles de personajes que tienen su nombre castellanizado. No son personajes históricos. O ¿entendí mal lo que dijiste?



La verdad es que no parece haber regla para esto. No decimos _Pedro Sartén _(_Peter Pan_) ni _Quique __Alfarero (Harry Potter_), pero sí _Capitán Garfio_ y _Blanca Nieves._


----------



## lady jekyll

ManPaisa said:


> La verdad es que no parece haber regla para esto. No decimos _Pedro Sartén _(_Peter Pan_) ni _Quique __Alfarero (Harry Potter_), pero sí _Capitán Garfio_ y _Blanca Nieves._



He navegado un poquitín y he podido comprobar que la traducción literaria de nombres propios está muy discutida. Existen muchas teorías y muchos puntos de vista diferentes.

Yo también pensaba que no se traducían los nombres propios de los personajes literarios (por lo menos, las novelas extranjeras traducidas que leo -a no ser que se me haya pasado- son fieles a los nombres originales). Supongo que la literatura infantil es especial, porque hay que facilitarles la lectura y la comprensión a los peques.

En los ejemplos que ha dado ManPaisa, por ejemplo, es más fácil y atractivo "Peter Pan" que Pedro Sartén, y todavía más "Harry Potter" que Quique Alfarero . (muy ingenioso, Man )


----------



## Södertjej

MOMO2 said:


> muchos entre ustedes dicen, el nombre se mantuvo en italiano, yo contesto que así no es por una razón muy sencilla: los españoles no saben pronunciar la G de Geronimo y lo pronuncian como si estuviera escrito Jerónimo. (Para eso más valdría haberlo traducido ...)


******************

Mantener una grafía original de un nombre, ya sea de un medicamento o de un nombre de un personaje literario o de un grupo de rock, no significa que los españoles tengan que tener en cuentas las reglas de pronunciación de un tercer idioma para decirlo en español, aunque con el inglés se haga un cierto esfuerzo (a veces).

Se escribe REM pero la gente dice /rrem/ no /ar e em/. Se escribe Harry y pronuncian /Jarry/ con una j muy alejada del la h aspirada del inglés (mejor no entramos en la pronunciación de Hermione, que en el propio doblaje de la película en español da risa oírlo). Se escribe Pippi Långstrump y lo pronuncian langstrump, como si la å tuviera algo que ver con la a (para los curiosos es una o bien cerrada). ¿Recordamos como pronuncian el apellido alemán Schumacher en televisión? No, en alemán no se dice /shumaker/.

Y si un español ve Geronimo, lo leerá de manera natural sin siquiera pensar que es un nombre italiano (o el indio Geronimo) y tomarse unos minutos para entrar en la wikipedia a ver en qué idioma hay que pronunciar el nombre del personaje o cómo se pronuncia la g en italiano. 

Pero no es que los españoles no sepamos pronunciar la G, como tan rotundamente proclamas. Es que no hablamos en italiano, por eso ni nos planteamos pronunciar así el nombre de un personaje cuya nacionalidad o fama no es que sean precisamente tan notorias como Harry Potter. Con los Ginos y Ginas sin embargo, no solemos tener problemas, supongo que porque el nombre es infinitamente más conocido.

Como ya se dijo en otro hilo, los nombres españoles son pronunciados por hablantes de otros idiomas de manera atroz pero no esperamos que estén al tanto de la fonética española.

En cuanto a la traducción de nombres literarios, depende. En El señor de los anillos se tradujeron muchos nombres de personajes y topónimos en todos los idiomas, entiendo que por indicación del propio autor. En otros casos no sabría si esa traducción, cuando la hay, ha sido por iniciativa local o no.


----------



## MOMO2

Pinairun said:


> Todo es cuestión de cómo se instala entre los lectores el nombre de los personajes; porque ¿cómo llamáis a P*e*ter Pan? ¿Peter Pan, P*í*ter Pan o Pedro Pan?


Yo Pedro Pan


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me acuerdo de mi madre que decía [klar gaƀle] y [xon bajne] (simplifico la notación fonética para una mejor intelección por parte de los profanos). En esto de las pronunciación de palabras de otros idiomas, cada uno hace lo que puede, que ya es bastante.


----------



## pickypuck

Södertjej said:


> En El señor de los anillos se tradujeron muchos nombres de personajes y topónimos en todos los idiomas, entiendo que por indicación del propio autor.


 
Y a pesar de ello yo hay nombres del universo Tolkien que he empezado a pronunciar diferente después de ver las películas, para no ser blanco de miradas raras, después de haber creído durante lustros que la pronunciación era otra bien distinta (más a la castellana, claro) 

Saludos.


----------



## MOMO2

Södertjej said:


> Me estoy dando cuenta de que el problema es que a lo mejor no existe una regla. Hay palabras extranjeras que se castellanizan y otras que no.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Se escribe REM pero la gente dice /rrem/ no /ar e em/. Se escribe Harry y pronuncian /Jarry/ con una j muy alejada del la h aspirada del inglés (mejor no entramos en la pronunciación de Hermione, que en el propio doblaje de la película en español da risa oírlo). Se escribe Pippi Långstrump y lo pronuncian langstrump, como si la å tuviera algo que ver con la a (para los curiosos es una o bien cerrada). ¿Recordamos como pronuncian el apellido alemán Schumacher en televisión? No, en alemán no se dice /shumaker/.
> 
> Y si un español ve Geronimo, lo leerá de manera natural sin siquiera pensar que es un nombre italiano (o el indio Geronimo) y tomarse unos minutos para entrar en la wikipedia a ver en qué idioma hay que pronunciar el nombre del personaje o cómo se pronuncia la g en italiano.
> Pero el modo "natural" como dices tú de leer Geronimo para un español debería ser je-ro-ní-mo. A no ser que se saltara todas las clases cuando la maestra enseñaba los acentos ...
> 
> Pero no es que los españoles no sepamos pronunciar la G, como tan rotundamente proclamas. Es que no hablamos en italiano, por eso ni nos planteamos pronunciar así el nombre de un personaje cuya nacionalidad o fama no es que sean precisamente tan notorias como Harry Potter. Con los Ginos y Ginas sin embargo, no solemos tener problemas, supongo que porque el nombre es infinitamente más conocido.
> 
> Como ya se dijo en otro hilo, los nombres españoles son pronunciados por hablantes de otros idiomas de manera atroz pero no esperamos que estén al tanto de la fonética española.
> 
> Perdón, no quise molestarte, pero pienso que estás enojado por mi pregunta.
> 
> En cuanto a la traducción de nombres literarios, depende. En El señor de los anillos se tradujeron muchos nombres de personajes y topónimos en todos los idiomas, entiendo que por indicación del propio autor. En otros casos no sabría si esa traducción, cuando la hay, ha sido por iniciativa local o no.


 
Lo siento mucho.


----------



## Södertjej

> Me estoy dando cuenta de que el problema es que a lo mejor no existe una regla. Hay palabras extranjeras que se castellanizan y otras que no.


Entiendo que las normas del español se aplican al español, no a otros idiomas.


> Pero el modo "natural" como dices tú de leer Geronimo para un español debería ser je-ro-ní-mo. A no ser que se saltara todas las clases cuando la maestra enseñaba los acentos ...


Eso no tiene sentido. Yo si veo "se nos cruzó un camion" leo camión, no sé si es una errata, una falta de ortografía o lo que sea. En el caso de un nombre propio perfectamente reconocible lo que hace cualquier persona normal es leerlo de la manera más natural posible. Recordemos la famosa película Geronimo, el famoso indio; no se le pone tilde y todo el mundo lo lee igual que Jerónimo. Que la gente lo lea en español no significa que vaya buscando tildes para cambiar una pronunciación que le sale de natural. Personalmente no conozco a nadie que se complique tanto la vida para leer el nombre de un personaje, que si g, que si tilde. Es un nombre que existe en castellano, aunque en la actualidad sea con j, no es para darle tantas vueltas.



> Perdón, no quise molestarte, pero pienso que estás enojado por mi pregunta.


No me molestas en absoluto y desde luego no estoy enojado (imposible) y menos aún enojada. Es solo que ya es tu tercer hilo afirmando que los españoles no saben pronunciar nombres extranjeros y por eso me he explayado para aclarar, de nuevo, que no es que seamos ignorantes, sordos o que tengamos un problema genético que ha causado una mutación en nuestros órganos fonadores, sino que ante el desconocimiento de un idioma extranjero, lo pronunciamos como buenamente nos suena bien y lógico. Si acertamos, estupendo. ¿Que no? Pues como que tampoco pasa nada salvo que uno esté haciendo un examen de justo ese idioma.



pickypuck said:


> Y a pesar de ello yo hay nombres del universo Tolkien que he empezado a pronunciar diferente después de ver las películas, para no ser blanco de miradas raras, después de haber creído durante lustros que la pronunciación era otra bien distinta (más a la castellana, claro)
> 
> Saludos.


No sabría decirte, nunca he sido tan, tan fan. Me lo leí en la adolescencia, como corresponde y no sabría decirte ni una diferencia con los nombres que usan en las películas.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Lo de adaptar los nombres al idioma local no es exclusivo de españoles o hispanoparlantes. Acá, por ejemplo, Facebook es féisbuc, pero tengo varios amigos italianos que le dicen fáchebuc. Cuenta la leyenda que en algún país le dicen caralibro, pero no me consta.

Google cada quién la pronuncia como puede (yo digo gúguel, pero he oído gugle y gugl) pero no significa que no se entienda.


----------



## pickypuck

Södertjej said:


> No sabría decirte, nunca he sido tan, tan fan. Me lo leí en la adolescencia, como corresponde y no sabría decirte ni una diferencia con los nombres que usan en las películas.


 
Yo sí soy muy muy fan de este y otros universos. Algunos ejemplos Gandalf, Mordor, Gondor, Aragorn... todas agudas. Saruman, llana. Gollum, aguda con su elle bien pronunciada, etc., etc.


----------



## Södertjej

Ah, ya veo la diferencia. Bueno Aragorn suena a Aragón, así que tiene su lógica...


----------



## Azucenas

Södertjej said:


> Yo si veo "se nos cruzó un camion" leo camión, no sé si es una errata, una falta de ortografía o lo que sea.
> 
> _Es una falta de ortografía ++++++++++++++++. _
> 
> Que la gente lo lea en español no significa que vaya buscando tildes para cambiar una pronunciación que le sale de natural. Personalmente no conozco a nadie que se complique tanto la vida para leer el nombre de un personaje, que si g, que si tilde.
> 
> _Bueno: si tú no conoces a nadie que se complique ... no significa que no hay. Significa que conoces a otro tipo de persona. Yo, cuando he visto que había un hilo llamado Geronimo Stilton, antes de abrirlo ya había adivinado de qué trataba. Yo (a lo mejor porque no soy madrelengua española) noté esa extrañeza del acento. Si en la universidad saltamos un acento, nos quitan un punto , a lo que veo ... es útil._
> 
> ...no es para darle tantas vueltas.
> 
> _Otra vez depende de la atención que le prestas al estudio de los idiomas._
> 
> ... no estoy enojado ...
> 
> _ a mí me pareces enfadado/a.  ¡Trata mejor la gente: es una regla del WRF !_
> 
> 
> _Edit: He cambiado el color porque la cosa del quote no me ha resultado muy bien. _


----------



## Pinairun

MOMO2 said:


> Yo Pedro Pan


 

Y ya puestos, ¿por qué no usas Pietro?


----------



## Calambur

ManPaisa said:


> La verdad es que no parece haber regla para esto. No decimos _Pedro Sartén _(_Peter Pan_) ni _Quique __Alfarero (Harry Potter_), pero sí _Capitán Garfio_ y _Blanca Nieves._


Y puestos aún más, eso de traducir los nombres se llama *metonomasia* (excepto que uno de mis _dicciosaurios_ esté equivocado).


----------



## MOMO2

Pinairun said:


> Y ya puestos, ¿por qué no usas Pietro?


 
Esto se complica.

Peter Pan
Pedro Sartén
Pietro Padella


----------



## MOMO2

Calambur said:


> Y puesto aún más, eso de traducir los nombres se llama *metonomasia* (excepto que uno de mis _dicciosaurios_ esté equivocado).


 
*ÓÒ alucino en todos los colores del WR*

Calambur te mereces una ola _*ooooOOLLLa*__*a*_. De parte de todos los foreros.

He buscado en el diccionario italiano y también lo he encontrado.

Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más @*@*@*ÓÒ*

Gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muy bien Calambur, ni yo que ando en esas cosas conocía el término que desde ahora, y con tu permiso, incorporo a mi vocabulario. El uso de la metonomasia en las traducciones en España fue común hasta los años sesenta (hace poco leí una traducción de los años veinte o treinta, originalmente editada por la Editorial Prometeo (la de Blasco Ibáñez) de las Aventuras de Sherlock Holmes, de Conan Doyle, y me reí mucho con el uso de la metonomasia y otras lindezas: conserva _policeman_, _reporter_, a la cachiporra la llama rompecabezas, etc.).
Repito, muchas gracias a Calambur por un término tan apropiado y por aumentar mis conocimientos.


----------



## Calambur

Me alegro de que les haya gustado, muchachos. Desde que vi esa palabra por primera vez, dudé de mi _dicciosaurio_. Gracias a vos, Xiao, por corroborarlo, y gracias también a MOMO, que la buscó en italiano.


----------



## ManPaisa

MOMO2 said:


> *ÓÒ alucino en todos los colores del WR*
> Calambur te mereces una ola _*ooooOOLLLa*__*a*_. De parte de todos los foreros.


Es que Calambur es muy amable.  


Calambur said:


> Y puestos aún más, eso de traducir los nombres se llama *metonomasia* (excepto que uno de mis _dicciosaurios_ esté equivocado).


Gracias, Calambur, por habernos aportado este dato tan relacionado con el asunto de este hilo.

Aquí el término en griego.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Al consultar el diccionario griego (griego moderno), en red ya que no tengo a mano los diccionarios en papel, veo que en griego existe el sustantivo, el adjetivo y el verbo. Así que podríamos tener en español: *metonomasia*, *metonomásico, -a*, y el verbo *metonomizar*. Muy interesante. De nuevo mi agradecimiento a Calambur.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo pensaba que Peter era Pan por Pan el de la flauta.

Por otra parte, si cada vez que viéramos una palabra escrita incorrectamente no la pudiéramos entender, dudo que sirviera de algo el lenguaje escrito.

- Haber que te parese.
- Ya c q bas a ser manana.

Alguna vez me llegó esto en un correo muy interesante:

Sgeun un etsduio de una uivenrsdiad ignlsea, no ipmotra el odren en el que las ltears etsan ersciats, la uicna csoa ipormtnate es que la pmrirea y la utlima ltera esten ecsritas en la psiocion cocrrtea. El rsteo peuden estar ttaolmntee mal y aun pordas lerelo sin pobrleams. Etso es pquore no lemeos cada ltera por si msima, snio que la paalbra es un tdoo. 

Traducción (por si es necesaria):
Según un estudio de una universidad inglesa, no importa el orden en el que las letras están escritas, la única cosa importante es que la primera y la última letra estén escritas en la posición correcta. El resto pueden estar totalmente mal y aún podrás leerlo sin problemas. Esto es porque no leemos cada letra por sí misma, sino que la palabra es un todo.


----------



## ManPaisa

ToñoTorreón said:


> Yo pensaba que Peter era Pan por Pan el de la flauta.



 Parece que algo de eso hay, pero no está comprobado. (no me estropees el chiste porfa)

Ya ves lo que puede causar la metonomasia...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Conozco más estudios sobre el tema. En parte es verdad, es unos de los fundamentos de los métodos de lectura rápida. Pero no sirve para interiorizar conceptos. Como mucho para leer la prensa o las instrucciones de la lavadora.
¡Qué les den argumentos a los de los mensajes de móvil! ¡Estábamos apañados! Esa información no es apta para jóvenes: _3R con reparos_.


----------



## piraña utria

NOTA DE MODERACIÓN ​ 
Buenas noches, ​ 
Modificamos el título del hilo ampliando entonces el tema, de cara por supuesto a mantener la mayoría de sus interesantes aportes.​ 
Saludos,​ 
PU​


----------



## Agró

En esto, las modas o tendencias parecen tener su papel. "El asesinato de Rogelio Ackroyd", de Agatha Christie, siempre aparecía así en mi memoria, con un _Rogelio_ bien contundente, pero parece que ahora las cosas han cambiado. He buscado una edición reciente (2007) y Rogelio se ha _metonomizado_ en Roger, que debe sonar más fino, o quizá el editor pensó en Doña Rogelia y la asociación le produjo náuseas.

Es cierto que los españoles no nos molestamos en intentar pronunciar lo más correctamente posible los nombres extranjeros (estoy generalizando), pero no es menos cierto que los extranjeros también pronuncian mal los nombres españoles (de nuevo estoy generalizando). La generación de mis padres (pobrecillos) llamaba a Humphrey Bogart algo así como Umpri Borgan. La mía lo llama Janfri Bogar. Espero que mis descendientes afinen el tiro un poco más. Pero no pasa gran cosa.

Momo, los italianos no pronunciáis la h aspirada inglesa cuando habláis inglés (y dale con la generalización), comunque suona così carino...


----------



## XiaoRoel

En mi caso (por mala leche), aun sabiendo la pronunciación correcta de los nombres en inglés (con sus vocales tengo problemas en las glándulas salivares) los pronuncio a la gallega o a la española. Como hacía mi madre. Son cosas de la ideología supongo. Con las cosas de los ingleses aún hago un esfuerzo, pero con las de los yanquis me niego.


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:
			
		

> La verdad es que no parece haber regla para esto. No decimos _Pedro Sartén _(_Peter Pan_) ni _Quique Alfarero (Harry Potter_), pero sí _Capitán Garfio_ y _Blanca Nieves._


Yo creo que no, que no hay una regla, salvo la comercial, es decir, cómo se piensa que el nombre va a ”pegar” más en determinado público.
Y eso amén de que algunos nombres resultarían casi impronunciables para algunas personas.
Hay aciertos, como el caso de Blancanieves, y horrores, como Bilbo Bolsón (¿a quién se le ocurrió?).
En otros casos los nombres no tienen equivalentes o simplemente sería absurdo traducirlos. ¿Se imaginan el personaje de un libro chino con su nombre en perfecto español?
Y eso en todo género literario. Decimos “Batman”, pero se prefiere “Hombre Araña” (aunque “Spiderman” se ha comenzado a escuchar bastante por estos días). Decimos Peter Pan, pero su país es Nunca Jamás.
Y si de personajes históricos se trata, decimos Enrique VIII, pero no cambiamos Mahatma Gandhi por “Alma Grande Gandhi” (dicho sea de paso, su nombre real era Mohandas)
Y así hasta el infinito.
A todo esto… ¿de qué iba el hilo?
 
_


----------



## Antpax

Vampiro said:


> Yo creo que no, que no hay una regla, salvo la comercial, es decir, cómo se piensa que el nombre va a ”pegar” más en determinado público.
> Y eso amén de que algunos nombres resultarían casi impronunciables para algunas personas.
> Hay aciertos, como el caso de Blancanieves, y horrores, como Bilbo Bolsón (¿a quién se le ocurrió?).
> En otros casos los nombres no tiene equivalente o simplemente sería absurdo traducirlos. ¿Se imaginan el personaje de un libro chino con su nombre en perfecto español?
> Y eso en todo género literario. Decimos “Batman”, pero se prefiere “Hombre Araña” (aunque “Spiderman” se ha comenzado a escuchar bastante por estos días). Decimos Peter Pan, pero su país es Nunca Jamás.
> Y si de personajes históricos se trata, decimos Enrique VIII, pero no cambiamos Mahatma Gandhi por “Alma Grande Gandhi” (dicho sea de paso, su nombre real era Mohandas)
> Y así hasta el infinito.
> A todo esto… ¿de qué iba el hilo?
> 
> _



Hola:

Coincido que es más un tema comercial que otra cosa, como lo que apuntas de que el hombre Araña de toda la vida ahora es Spiderman. También puede ser que sea opción del primero que lo tenga que traducir, y así se queda.

Respecto a lo de Bolsón, voy a discrepar, aparte de que me gusta más así, si no se hubiese traducido se habría perdido un vacile que Bilbo le marca al dragón Smaug, haciendo un juego de palabras con su apellido y su casa, Bolsón Cerrado. Si se hubiese dejado en Baggins y Bag End un hispanohablante no lo habría entendido.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Vampiro

Antpax said:


> Respecto a lo de Bolsón, voy a discrepar, aparte de que me gusta más así, si no se hubiese traducido se habría perdido un vacile que Bilbo le marca al dragón Smaug, haciendo un juego de palabras con su apellido y su casa, Bolsón Cerrado. Si se hubiese dejado en Baggins y Bag End un hispanohablante no lo habría entendido.


Es que yo lo leí en inglés.
Pero algo se les habría ocurrido… la creatividad de algunos traductores no tiene límites.
 
Gusto saludarte, Antie.
_


----------



## Södertjej

Esto quizá debería contestarlo Pickypuck en su condición de fan oficial de Tolkien, pero lo que sí me consta es que los personajes de TLOTR y muchos de sus topónimos fueron traducidos en muchos idiomas, incluso en idiomas, como el sueco, en el que no hay costumbre  de traducir nombres propios extranjeros, así que intuyo que no es cosa del traductor español.

Por cierto _Flink och Fummel_ o _Mortadello e polpetta_. Que en todas partes cuecen habas.


----------



## Antpax

Vampiro said:


> Es que yo lo leí en inglés.
> Pero algo se les habría ocurrido… la creatividad de algunos traductores no tiene límites.
> 
> Gusto saludarte, Antie.
> _


 
El gusto el mío Vampi.  Yo también lo leí en inglés,...pero después

Ahora doy la de arena , al traducir los nombres se perdió un juego de palabras en El Señor de los Anillos, cuando Frodo adopta como seudónimo "Sotomonte", que en inglés era Underhill, haciendo referencia a que Bolsón Cerrado está bajo una colina.

También me suena lo que comenta Sodertjej de que se tradujeron los nombres a casi todos los idiomas. A mí no me parece mal, ya que le da más colorido al texto, sobre todo en la Comarca, y los que no hablan inglés no podrían disfrutarlo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## hosec

Pero el caso es que el nombre de Geronimo no se adapta a la grafía española (supongo que casi todos lo adaptamos a la pronunciación y no lleemos "Yenorimo" o "Yerónimo") y el de otros personajes sí. El problema que a mí me crea con mi hija es el de tenerle que decir que "Geronimo" no está en español pero el de otros personajes de la misma obra sí.


----------

